# Discovering older music



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Have you ever just discovered an artist or band from 10, 20, 30 years ago. A band or an artisit that you wonder how they ever slipped past your radar. I recently started doing a cover of "Ramblin Man" as its one of my favourite songs and one of only a couple songs I know of the Allman Brothers. So this weekend I started youtubing allman brothers and was blown away. I'll be picking up the 4 CD box set Dreams and "Seven Turns". Its mistifying I haven't been listening to this band all my life.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A friend of mine gave me a CD by "Spooky Tooth" to listen to.

Their music is SO varied and I'm enjoying it...here is a sample:

[video=youtube;DkOkPCFzcnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkOkPCFzcnI[/video]

Cheers

Dave


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, Queens of the Stone Age (ended up buying everything) and Talking Heads (knew their hits,ended up buying everything).

Right now I am doing the same type of thing with Luke Doucet because I absolutely love most of the first Whitehorse album (second one just released this week and currently on my wish list).

TG


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

greco said:


> A friend of mine gave me a CD by "Spooky Tooth" to listen to.
> 
> Their music is SO varied and I'm enjoying it...here is a sample:
> 
> ...



I've never heard of them but thats a great song. Sort of Zepplinesque


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I became a Tom Petty fan after I picked up Full Moon Fever.
After that, I researched his back collection of music with the Heartbreakers.
Big fan ever since.

Same when Back in Black came out.
It prompted me to find all about the band and the older stuff with Bon.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've recently been turned on to Bill Withers. Like some others listed here, I knew a couple of tunes that have been played to death, but had no idea the depth of his catalogue.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I just discovered Curley Bridges today .....


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

greco said:


> A friend of mine gave me a CD by "Spooky Tooth" to listen to.
> 
> Their music is SO varied and I'm enjoying it...here is a sample:
> 
> ...


You have to hear their version of "I am the Walrus." I prefer it to the Beatles version in a lot of ways. Its much heavier.

Another one to listen to for fine guitar work...if you're patient, is "Salisbury" by Uriah Heep...but its long track. Mick Box's guitar solo is amazing at the 11:30 mark, it continues through the rest of the song. Its on YouTube. If you want to listen to it, select the album opposed to the live version.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

A LOT of old blues artists. Lightnin Hopkins, Mississippi Fred Mc Dowell, Rev Gary Davis. Even a lot of Muddy Waters and Junior KImbrough, John Lee, RL Burnside. There were so many. AND I am old enough to have heard them in person -but sadly never did.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I remember discovering JS Bach.

Now that's old.

And I never saw him live.
I wasn't born yet.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I picked up a bunch of Django Reinhardt around ten years or so ago.

That in turn got me into some modern players of gypsy jazz, Rosenberg Trio for example.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

Some recent finds for me have been the Decemberists - they've been releasing material almost 10 yrs I think - I keep finding new stuff of theirs, and it's so well written and executed (to my taste anyway)

Leonard Cohen is another - most of his music I'd heard previously seemed boring - but I heard 'there is a war' for the first time about a year ago, and starting digging a bit deeper, and 

even more recently for me, I've quickly become a big fan of the Pogues - i haven't dug too deep into that yet, but i like the mix of modern and traditional celtic music with the rough delivery....i was always a big fan of the song Fairy Tale of New York, and am liking a lot of the other material I'm hearing

It's amazing how the more music you think you know about, and the more you discover, the more you realize you're just scratching the surface of the vastness of the great music that's out there


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh ya, I found a DVD in the bargain bin in a Zellers 7 or 8 years ago.

It was the Pixies Sold Out tour, when they reunited. I've been a big fan ever since.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Chubba said:


> Some recent finds for me have been the Decemberists - they've been releasing material almost 10 yrs I think - I keep finding new stuff of theirs, and it's so well written and executed (to my taste anyway)


Love The Decemberists. People do awesome things with their music. Like this:

[video=vimeo;24195442]http://vimeo.com/24195442[/video]


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have only recently come to truly appreciate dylan, mccartney, the stones and tom petty.

i've always liked them, of course.

now, it's much, much more than that.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

after seeing this clip on youtube I hunted down Terry Reid's albums, they're great. I think David Lindley played slide on a lot of those tracks

[video=youtube;iTRpsNG0z0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTRpsNG0z0k[/video]


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ah, we can only post 1 clip at a time?

...some years ago, after discovering how GREAT a band Fleetwood Mac were, with Peter Green, I went whole hog with that music. kind of old news now though, I think most guitarists are aware of Peter Green these days 

[video=youtube;u_CV9cZhyi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_CV9cZhyi4[/video]


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I then discovered an album called "the greatest thing since Colossus" they did with Otis Spann, during the "blues jam at Chicago" Chess sessions:

[video=youtube;2a7SI5zlqkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a7SI5zlqkE[/video]


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

who is an incredible piano player, and has a killer voice...has a few albums out he did during the early '60's. I suspect John Mayall took some vocal cues from him

[video=youtube;tnAqQ1zXihQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnAqQ1zXihQ[/video]

hot damn, I think that's Willie Dixon on the bass in that clip

Spann was a member of Muddy Water's band as well


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

check out the voice on this guy-

John Jacob Niles : I Wonder As I Wander


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

I ben checking out some old country guys and other popular music that I had dismissed way too easily when I was younger...
Merle Haggard, Roy Clark, Glen Campbell, John Denver


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

and then there's this:

Shawn Phillips - The Ballad Of Casey Deis 1970 Remastered - YouTube


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Now there's someone who's managed to fly completely under my radar, very nice!!




Silent Otto said:


> and then there's this:
> 
> Shawn Phillips - The Ballad Of Casey Deis 1970 Remastered - YouTube


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been delving a little deeper into Journey's music, beyond there well known hits they actually have some really good music.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Have you ever just discovered an artist or band from 10, 20, 30 years ago. A band or an artisit that you wonder how they ever slipped past your radar. I recently started doing a cover of "Ramblin Man" as its one of my favourite songs and one of only a couple songs I know of the Allman Brothers. So this weekend I started youtubing allman brothers and was blown away. I'll be picking up the 4 CD box set Dreams and "Seven Turns". Its mistifying I haven't been listening to this band all my life.


This has happened to me many times. It's likely because I grew up in a little village in New Brunswick and the musical selection available on a couple of radio and TV stations was limited compared what you would find in a large metropolitan area.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> This has happened to me many times. It's likely because I grew up in a little village in New Brunswick and the musical selection available on a couple of radio and TV stations was limited compared what you would find in a large metropolitan area.



Where was that? Fredericton? Moncton? Saint John?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

washburned said:


> Where was that? Fredericton? Moncton? Saint John?


Nope, I said "village".







The population was about 2500 people. It is called Minto and is about 30 miles south east of Fredericton. Sometimes late at night, I could tune in this rock station in NYC. That was about as good as it got.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Nope, I said "village".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting. I married a Minto girl 35 years ago and she keeps putting up with me. Tough bunch.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

About 2005 a co-worker gave me Elvis Costello's 2nd record. I had always been aware of him but I never knew how fantastic the music was...such a great songwriter and always with a great group of musicians around him. I am a huge fan now and have been listening to him steady since then.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

washburned said:


> Very interesting. I married a Minto girl 35 years ago and she keeps putting up with me. Tough bunch.


Glad to hear. It is or was a rough town. Very, very blue collar. It was full of miners and loggers and a low education rate on average.

As regards your wife, I may know her as I think we may be around the same age. What is her first and maiden name? I'm one of the many Barton's in the town.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Nope, I said "village".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lived in Fredericton for a couple years, and moved to Sackville for a year. The flat area between Moncton and Amherst NS would pick up all manner of stations from far away; Boston, NYC, Philly, and of course WWVA, Wheeling West Virginia.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I lived in Fredericton for a couple years, and moved to Sackville for a year. The flat area between Moncton and Amherst NS would pick up all manner of stations from far away; Boston, NYC, Philly, and of course WWVA, Wheeling West Virginia.


That's because the wind that whistles through there draws just about everything like a magnet.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Most of the music I have discovered and fell in love with is old!

Small Faces, The Jam, Doris Troy, Lee Perry, The Kinks, The Beatles, Tony Allen, The Beach Boys, Larry Williams, Otis Redding, Curtis Mayfield, T. Rex, Toots and the Maytals, Billy Preston, The Specials, Jackie Mittoo, Edwin Starr, The Who, and Little Richard. (To name just a few!)


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

An uncharted 1967 treasure on the Hideout label.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVG7hWLj-cg


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nice one, Krelf. Used to get that one alot growing up on Detroit radio.

Also always loved Lucifer and If I Were A Carpenter from his pre-SBB days. If nothing else, the guy has style (oh those wacky early 80's)...
View attachment 1564


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is a great site on old garage bands called "Garage Hangover. " Just scroll down a bit and on your right click on the state, province or country.


http://www.garagehangover.com/


----------

